

$25 Google Glass hack lets you play Mario with your eyes - drGrove
http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/14/google-glass-eye/?h

======
el_benhameen
This is delightfully reminiscent of the "The Game" episode of Star Trek: TNG.

------
openshades
3D Model (click to see in 3d):
[https://github.com/OpenShades/wearscript/blob/master/hardwar...](https://github.com/OpenShades/wearscript/blob/master/hardware/eyetracker/eye_tracker2.stl)

Tracking Code:
[https://github.com/OpenShades/wearscript/blob/master/hardwar...](https://github.com/OpenShades/wearscript/blob/master/hardware/eyetracker/track.py)

------
72deluxe
If only Google Glass was $25! Having said that, the videos I would produce
would be me driving to work, staring at a screen for 7.5 hours and then
driving home, followed by cats looking at me all evening. Of course, this
would also be punctuated by the occasional OK GLASS being shouted in quiet
environments...

------
lrvick
I know what I am 3D printing tonight...

~~~
drGrove
Also, print a sunshade
[http://www.prserve.com/sunshade/](http://www.prserve.com/sunshade/)

~~~
openshades
We have one of those too but ours covers the inside border to prevent rain
from creeping in
[https://github.com/OpenShades/wearscript/blob/master/hardwar...](https://github.com/OpenShades/wearscript/blob/master/hardware/cover/cover_complete.stl)

~~~
drGrove
Awesome, thank you. Will print this tonight for sure

